# Como pasar este circuito a Baquelita?



## guntter (May 4, 2010)

Buenas les dejo este problema porqe eh tratado casi que por todos los medios y nada que logro pasarlo a una baquelita.. espero que me puedan ayudar!..


#aqi le dejo el circuito en original qe fue el qe baje de internet.. yo lo tengo montado en el protoboard y me anda perfecto!
http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/7011/originalenlive.jpg

#aqi lo hice yo en livewire, para tratar de pasarlo a baqelita..
http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/6619/enlivewire.jpg

#aqi anda transformado en pcb, me dijo qe tuvo un 93% de efectividad x.x
http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/9485/enpcb.jpg

#aqi anda en pcb tambien pero de otra vista, tambien fue con el mismo 93% de efectividad x.x.
http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/9107/enpcbotro.jpg


NOTA: en el circuito puse fue una fuente de 6v, como hago para ponerle asi un enchufe? o que tengo que modificar para lograr pasar este circuito a baqelita? o.o

NOTA: les dejo las imaganes para que mas o menos se guien, tambien tengo los archivos en livewire y pcb por si los necesitan para pasarselos..

Disculpen si este tema anda solucionado, o postie donde no es, pero es primer post y ando un pelo perdido


----------



## gca (May 4, 2010)

Te combiene hacerlo en el PCBWizard viendo el circuito y a tu gusto en ves de pasarlo de livewire.


----------



## Resurrectioncol (May 4, 2010)

Te recomiendo usar el software Eagle o PCB Express, son muy fáciles de usar.
Otra pregunta, cuando preguntas cómo pasarlo a baquelita, ¿te refieres a hacer el diseño de la placa o imprimir el circuito? Si la respuesta es la última, utiliza el buscador del foro, hay varios temas en los que encontrarás ayuda.


----------



## jaimepsantos (May 18, 2010)

Prueba el eagle, en mi opinion es el mejor sofware para la creacion de pcb's


----------

